# Don't worry, he probably didn't need his first amendment rights anyway... (NSFW)



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

No matter how you feel about OWS, this has to make you sick.

Occupy Oakland - Flashbangs USED on protesters OPD LIES - YouTube

2-tour Marine Vet hit in the head with tear gas canister, skull cracked, Oakland Police then fire another canister at the crowd trying to help him while he is laying down. One day someone is going to get wise and shoot back at these *******s. This is no longer a government I want to serve, four more ****ing months...

Picture is relevant: http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/26/article-2053502-0E89468100000578-420_964x493.jpg


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the police were 'assaulted' by the crowd... is there video proof that skillets/rocks etc etc were being thrown?

either way, one IS judged by the company one keeps in many instances...


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

This whole Dog&Pony Show was bound to erupt in violence eventually. Too much rank stupidity on both sides, and too many people in close confines.
WhileI can commiserate with those actually opposing the Banksters and Big Business, far too many of the 'occupiers' are there simply for 'The Show'. They have NO idea of any purpose or mission. Many others want 'change' (hmmm.... where'd we hear that before...?) and an end to Capitalism with no idea of what would replace it. They don't care, they are caught up in the moment, running on emotion and adrenaline.
Also, a look at who is truly behind this scam is appalling - George Soros and the SEIU, among others of the Usual Suspects. These occupiers are simply today's "Useful Idiots" being herded in and used.

In twenty years this will be like Woodstock..... if you can remember being there, you weren't! :flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*No soup for you!*

*Occupy Wall Street kitchen staff protesting fixing food for freeloaders*

The Occupy Wall Street volunteer kitchen staff launched a "counter" revolution yesterday -- because they're angry about working 18-hour days to provide food for "professional homeless" people masquerading as protesters.

For three days beginning tomorrow, the cooks will serve only brown rice and other spartan grub instead of the usual menu of organic chicken and vegetables, spaghetti bolognese, and roasted beet and sheep's-milk-cheese salad.

They will also provide directions to local soup kitchens for the vagrants and other freeloaders who have been descending on Zuccotti Park in increasing numbers every day.



> Some protesters threatened that the high-end meals could be cut off completely if the vagrants and *other criminals* don't disperse.





> "We need to limit the amount of food we're putting out" to curb the influx of derelicts, said Rafael Moreno, a kitchen volunteer.





> Today, a *limited menu* of sandwiches, chips and some hot food will be doled out -- so legitimate protesters will have a day to make arrangements for more *upscale* weekend *meals*.
> 
> Protesters got their first *taste* of the revolt-within-the-revolt yesterday when the kitchen staff served *only* peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and chips after their staff meeting.


 :lolsmash:  :lolsmash:  :lolsmash:  :lolsmash:  :lolsmash:

Read more: Occupy Wall Street kitchen slowdown targets squatters - NYPOST.com

ya know, IMHO I've had a pretty damn good life so far, but I *have* had days where I *thanked God* for a PB&J


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> ya know, IMHO I've had a pretty damn good life so far, but I *have* had days where I *thanked God* for a PB&J


You know its one thing to revolt against the very aspects that made this country great (individualism and personal responsibility) but when these OWS protesters start bad talking PB&J you know things have gone too far!!!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> You know its one thing to revolt against the very aspects that made this country great (individualism and personal responsibility) but when these OWS protesters start bad talking PB&J you know things have gone too far!!!


next thing you know they will be bad mouthing Opra


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

IMO, Oprah is evil on Earth. But Tea Partiers were arrested when the movement started. They allowed themselves to be placed ONLY in "Free Speech Zones" too. How's that for obeying government? But they did it to send a message to .gov. It would be my guess that the Tea Party movement had more employed people that couldn't risk arrest. TEA was the first presently occurring movement and they didn't want to be discredited or moved from the one vital message they were sending to politicians--one of peaceful force to change the direction of government. When they started showing up with AR-15s, the seriousness was noted. We've all seen the infiltrators being shoved out when they were trying to make it a racial issue. That was needed to make sure the press had nothing to cling to to erode public support. This present movement is not concerned with that.

Would the Occupy movement only assemble in FREE SPEECH ZONES? I haven't followed the Occupy movement other than the disinformation I've seen people posting on other sites about how physically ugly they are. But they aren't going after the politicians as the TEA people have. They've followed the money and it led them to where they are. They're doing the same thing to a different group of people because they know who's funding the slime in DC.
Civil disobedience is the natural and legal progression when the system continues to ignore the public. Just because cops arrest people, it doesn't make them right. Otherwise the Queen would be the sovereign in America.

The attacks on Capitalism some note have to be questioned. This system is not capitalism. These people are told that it is, and is that what they're protesting? If we're told continual lies to brain-wash us that this is capitalism, we'll accept it the same as some call Republicans "conservatives" and Dems "liberals". In reality this is mercantilism or crony capitalism. If the message is that they're protesting THIS system (mercatilism/crony capitalism), count me in.

Alexis de Tocqueville said


> "The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with the public's money"


In this case it appears that the correct statement would be: _The American Republic will endure until the day corporations discover that it can bribe Congress with the public's money._


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*I wish I could write this well:*

Some belated parental advice to protesters *By Marybeth Hicks * 
Call it an occupational hazard, but I can't look at the Occupy Wall Street protesters without thinking, "Who parented these people?" As a culture columnist, I've commented on the social and political ramifications of the "movement" -- now known as "OWS" -- whose fairyland agenda can be summarized by one of their placards: "Everything for everybody." Thanks to their pipe-dream platform, it's clear there are people with serious designs on "transformational" change in America who are using the protesters like bedsprings in a brothel. Yet it's not my role as a commentator that prompts my parenting question, but rather the fact that I'm the mother of four teens and young adults.

There are some crucial life lessons that the protesters' moms clearly have not passed along. Here, then, are five things the OWS protesters' mothers should have taught their children but obviously didn't, so I will:

•Life isn't fair. The concept of justice - that everyone should be treated fairly - is a worthy and worthwhile moral imperative on which our nation was founded. But justice and economic equality are not the same. Or, as Mick Jagger said, "You can't always get what you want." No matter how you try to "level the playing field," some people have better luck, skills, talents or connections that land them in better places. Some seem to have all the advantages in life but squander them, others play the modest hand they're dealt and make up the difference in hard work and perseverance, and some find jobs on Wall Street and eventually buy houses in the Hamptons. Is it fair? Stupid question.

•Nothing is "free." Protesting with signs that seek "free" college degrees and "free" health care make you look like idiots, because colleges and hospitals don't operate on rainbows and sunshine. There is no magic money machine to tap for your meandering educational careers and "slow paths" to adulthood, and the 53 percent of taxpaying Americans owe you neither a degree nor an annual physical. While I'm pointing out this obvious fact, here are a few other things that are not free: overtime for police officers and municipal workers, trash hauling, repairs to fixtures and property, condoms, Band-Aids and the food that inexplicably appears on the tables in your makeshift protest kitchens. Real people with real dollars are underwriting your civic temper tantrum.

•Your word is your bond. When you demonstrate to eliminate student loan debt, you are advocating precisely the lack of integrity you decry in others. Loans are made based on solemn promises to repay them. No one forces you to borrow money; you are free to choose educational pursuits that don't require loans, or to seek technical or vocational training that allows you to support yourself and your ongoing educational goals. Also, for the record, being a college student is not a state of victimization. It's a privilege that billions of young people around the globe would die for --- literally.

•A protest is not a party. On Saturday in New York, while making a mad dash from my cab to the door of my hotel to avoid you, I saw what isn't evident in the newsreel footage of your demonstrations: Most of you are doing this only for attention and fun. Serious people in a sober pursuit of social and political change don't dance jigs down Sixth Avenue like attendees of a Renaissance festival. You look foolish, you smell gross, you are clearly high and you don't seem to realize that all around you are people who deem you irrelevant.

•There are reasons you haven't found jobs. The truth? Your tattooed necks, gauged ears, facial piercings and dirty dreadlocks are off-putting. Nonconformity for the sake of nonconformity isn't a virtue. Occupy reality: Only 4 percent of college graduates are out of work. If you are among that 4 percent, find a mirror and face the problem. It's not them. It's you.

=


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If the police had know he was a war vet and deliberately injured him I would agree with the OP and be mad as hell.
However he was just another lawless fool that got caught up in the mess.
I have no sympathy for the protesters.
I just cannot take them seriously.
Most don't even know why they are protesting.
While they yell and complain about big business they are texting on their iPhones, playing on their laptops and drinking their Starbucks.
Having the union thugs from SEIU and the Democrats back them tells a lot about their cause.
If their public relation teams (NBC,ABC,CBS,CNN,MSNBC) would go home so would they.
While people are watching this spectacle no one is paying attention to what the crooked politicians are up to.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Some belated parental advice to protesters *By Marybeth Hicks *


I love this!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> No matter how you feel about OWS, this has to make you sick.
> 
> Occupy Oakland - Flashbangs USED on protesters OPD LIES - YouTube
> 
> ...


 These are oboma bots ,not freedom fighters. Also at least you got one thing right,your serving the government and its agenda . 
Living in filth , creating a petre dish for deseases by urinating,and defecating in open spaces, attacking police are not protected under the 1st Ammendment.
Wall Street is the creation of Washington elites ,both sides.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

When you're taking flak, you're probably over the target.

It explains to me why the "new media" makes them out to be mindless fools instead of helping pressure those corporations which were bailed out at taxpayer expense. Newest old trick in the book is to discredit the individual to avoid allowing them a platform. 
And the government isn't lawless in their monetary policy?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

The 'Hero Marine"?

Good Grief&#8230; Leftie Hero Scott Olsen Is Founder of "I Hate the Marines Corps.com" & Is a Jew-Basher | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm very interested in the Jew-hater comment. I'm looking for anything that substantiates this. Haven't found it yet. It's just like saying something about a black person and Jessie claiming it's racism.

I've heard that he was emphatically against the Iraq War, but most people are on that side now.


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a feeling most of you would marginalize this movement and turn this thread sideways.

You have been divided and conquered, congrats.

Oh, and for those of you that have no experience in the military/law enforcement:

Before gas goes into a crowd shield bearers have to be making no progress moving a crowd or crowd must be assaulting the line. Not with sticks and stones but a no ******** assault. 3 warnings must be given to the crowd in a manner they can hear that force is about to be used. Shield bearers take a knee and CS gas is released in grenade form first to fog out your lines because you have gas masks. You then kick the canisters along in front of your lines. Projectile gas is not used except for longer ranged engagement or trying to steer the crowd ( by steering a crowd I mean firing gas to block a street off ). You also have shotguns with beanbags and various less than lethal rounds for your launchers. These are the rules for a WARZONE!!

How did a cop who is supposed to have training on his weapon system accidentally SHOOT someone in the head with a 40mm gas canister? Simple. He was aiming at him.

I'll be the first to admit a 40mm round is tricky to aim if you are inexperienced but anyone can tell the difference between aiming at head level and going for range.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

> How did a cop who is supposed to have training on his weapon system accidentally SHOOT someone in the head with a 40mm gas canister? Simple. He was aiming at him.


Easy.arc angle+canister weight + force of gravity= crushed skull.

I kind of sympathize with SOME of these guys,but the ones in Atlanta were like the special Olympics on meth.Sorry if it offends someone with retarded kin,I have some too, but still...it was like a bunch of retards on speed down there!

Easy ZonaJeep, this is one of the first shots in the next American revoloution.
IF they merge with the TEA party,the party's over in D.C


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Throw rocks and bottles at the cops and what do you expect? :scratch

I do have experience in the military/law enforcement ... I come from a military family, with more than a few "cops" tossed in. And just so you know a few that had both military and law enforcement under their belt ... I start with my father  and the most recent my SIL.

I stand behind both with pride and will side with them, more times than not. In my eyes this guy was not a (true) Marine ...Just the way I see it .

And just to let you know ... I have not been conquered, nor do I feel sympathy for him. 

As of right now ... we are a nation that has LAWS. Break them and guess what, you might get cracked up side the dang head. I'm so sick of the bad guy getting the pass. 

If you want to have sympathy for this person ... Go for it ... but I'll pass.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

And Free Speech Zones aren't illegal? The question isn't if they are breaking a law or civil infraction. Does the Constitution limit the government in it's ability to disallow people the practice of their rights? If the SCOTUS determines that the TEA Party can only assemble in Free Speech Zones, that becomes 'the law'. Is it a legitimate law? Have they infringed on your other rights by making portions of them illegal? Just because they have the power, that doesn't make it right.

If one group is assembled in a Free Speech Zone where the government says they can practice their rights and another is marching on an open area, which one do you respect more for their courage of asserting their rights?

I've seen people accusing them of being Obamabots for not marching on DC, but Portland, Oakland aren't Wall Street. Also, in Oakland a hip-hop group decided to take the opportunity to promote themselves in the gathering. What is known to happen at hip-hop concerts? Violence.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

If these "occupy" people had a coherent message that was uniform throughout this "movement", it would be helpful in determining just who is right and who is wrong. There is no coherent message. Depending upon who is interviewed, the message is scattered all over - hate the "rich", want free this and free that, punish Wall St., Punish the bankers, give me money, forgive my student loans, down with capitalism, f&^k the military, ad nauseam.

I think its true that you can tell a lot about someone by who their friends are. In the case of the OWS crowd, here are a few of their "friends"... Code Pink, George Soros and the Tides Foundation, ACORN, SEIU, The Communist Party of America, Obama, Pelosi, most of the Democrat party, Iran, Media Matters, liberal college professors, Hollywood celebrities we don't like, Michael Moore, and (unbelievably) David Duke, who recently threw in his support as a result of the growing anti-semitic tone coming from OWS.

And, lets not overlooked the sterling behavior of these "freedom fighters" - urinating and defecating in public, masturbating in public, harassing local businesses to give them free stuff, beatings, rapes, robberies, drug use, prostitution, public sexual intercourse, calling for the overthrow of America, Calling for violence... need I go on?

Now this Marine vet has become the poster boy against police brutality. I don't know why this kid was there. I don't know if he was hit by accident with that OC canister. Sh*t happens, especially in such a dynamic highly emotionally charged environment. All I can say is, if I had been on of those cops and had been spit on, cursed, saw by buddies get injured, and then had bottles, plates, and whatever else the morons could find to throw at me, I'm not so sure I wouldn't have tried to stick one of those canisters right between somebody's eyes!


----------



## Wallrat (Oct 28, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> *Occupy Wall Street kitchen staff protesting fixing food for freeloaders*
> 
> The Occupy Wall Street volunteer kitchen staff launched a "counter" revolution yesterday -- because they're angry about working 18-hour days to provide food for "professional homeless" people masquerading as protesters.


Funneh...this stinginess from the same people that want you and I to pay for their school loans, health care, etc., and are always harping on us to help the downtrodden lower classes. What, not even a PBJ for that poor bum?


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

tenOC said:


> I'm very interested in the Jew-hater comment. I'm looking for anything that substantiates this. Haven't found it yet. It's just like saying something about a black person and Jessie claiming it's racism.
> 
> I've heard that he was emphatically against the Iraq War, but most people are on that side now.


It appears perhaps you weren't looking hard enough.

"After a month of tying up the police, generating mounds of trash, railing against Jews while holding up "Nazi Bankers" signs, grappling with pervs, rapists and thieves in their ranks, communing with avowed communists, and hobnobbing with 1 percenter celebrities donning 99 percenter costumes (phew!), the Occupiers are rallying around a new mascot: Robin Hood."

Michelle Malkin: Robin Hood vs. the Wall Street Occupiers - Noozhawk.com

A little video evidence that will hopefully add more credibility-

Occupy Wall Street and Anti-Semetism - A Forum For All Comers


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Wallrat said:


> Funneh...this stinginess from the same people that want you and I to pay for their school loans, health care, etc., and are always harping on us to help the downtrodden lower classes. What, not even a PBJ for that poor bum?


Congratulations, you have found the irony in the situation.


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*A resounding aye from me....*

I find myself concurring with 9 out of 10, I think it's regretable that any injuries have to result as a result of this farce. But if you associate with rabble-rousers and then get injured because you are in the wrong place at the wrong time......a person with more common sense would not have put himself in that place. Never stand in opposition to a well trained and armed force that is meaning to serve the greater good and considers you part of an unlawful and/or disruptive group. Do what the police say and carry on the resistance another way, another day. Your chance to communicate a message is past when things have gone this far. You have lost the advantage.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Jezcruzen, isn't your post all over the place too? You detail how the occupy members are all over the place in message. True, they aren't homogeneous (with one message). They're different groups coming together. But you go into detail about how Soros and Code Pink are behind these people. Which is it? Are they a lot of different groups with no concise message or the product of Soros and Code Pink?:dunno:

No way in Hades that Soros is behind a group trying to take down banks unless he's to profit. Since his involvement in WWII until today, he's been formulating an idea or actively pushing the world to coagulate into larger unions (EU, North American Union, etc.) with the ultimate goal to make all countries identical and easier to congeal into one unit that is easier to govern.

The American people are easily led into a conclusion. The media is looking for the people with the most insane platform or message to promote as the face of any movement. If it bleeds it leads--and if it undermines the ability of the people to gain power, good. The TEA Party was very careful to fight off infiltration. These groups aren't. I reviewed all of Yahoos images and saw almost nothing hate related.



Beeorganic said:


> It appears perhaps you weren't looking hard enough.
> 
> "After a month of tying up the police, generating mounds of trash, railing against Jews while holding up "Nazi Bankers" signs, grappling with pervs, rapists and thieves in their ranks, communing with avowed communists, and hobnobbing with 1 percenter celebrities donning 99 percenter costumes (phew!), the Occupiers are rallying around a new mascot: Robin Hood."
> 
> ...


Where is something that portrays the Marine in questioned as a Jew Basher? You missed my question in the quote you used, right? Why are the links only links to a Prepared Society generic page?

If they're holding signs of NAZI BANKERS, they're close. I already covered how fascism is saddling the public with corporate failure but allowing them to keep any profits for themselves. That's what NAZIs did, too.

Q: Why are you in favor of fascism? And what in your post is evidence that this Marine is a Jew Basher?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't believe anybody is going to get their student loans forgiven.

When it come to things that are "against the law" (like standing where the police don't want you), I have two words--"illegal immigrant". And the message forced on you and me is that we will ignore the criminality and accept the illegal actions of a foreign invading nation's people that is created by the local, state and federal governments--and the police do NOT enforce the laws while those people stand in a place they aren't supposed to. 
They're getting free stuff from us at the barrel of a police authority gun and people in this country aren't supposed to see the irony in that and demand more free stuff since we're citizens and they aren't? It's "against the law".

But if the media can find a way to label all the disrupters as Jew haters and urchins, we can de-legitimize any legal movement and have more money for illegal immigrants and their children.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

tenOC said:


> Jezcruzen, isn't your post all over the place too? You detail how the occupy members are all over the place in message. True, they aren't homogeneous (with one message). They're different groups coming together. But you go into detail about how Soros and Code Pink are behind these people. Which is it? Are they a lot of different groups with no concise message or the product of Soros and Code Pink?:dunno:
> 
> No way in Hades that Soros is behind a group trying to take down banks unless he's to profit. Since his involvement in WWII until today, he's been formulating an idea or actively pushing the world to coagulate into larger unions (EU, North American Union, etc.) with the ultimate goal to make all countries identical and easier to congeal into one unit that is easier to govern.
> 
> ...


My post all over the place? Hardly. There is not one comment in my post that wasn't taken directly from releases from this OWS group themselves, behaviors of this group reported on multiple news outlets, or from those organizations and individuals who openly lend support, including cash, to this OWS endeavor. The only thing "all over the place" is the disjointed message emanating from OWS.

Question: What if any of these OWS behaviors had been demonstrated by the Tea Party? Can you imagine the feeding frenzy the "left" would have been in, including the media?

George Soros is a snake. Do you think for an instant that collapsing US banks cause him to loose sleep? HE WANTS TO COLLAPSE US BANKS! He wants to collapse the entire US economic system in order to accomplish just what you said - a NWO. Of course, a new order with people like Mr. Soros in charge.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

(1) Wasn't your statement that they have no unified message?

(2) They aren't US banks. They're multi-national banks and corporations. And you paid for their criminality. Even Alan Greenspan has stated that there was fraud. Yet there is no punishment--except for me and others that got saddled with their fraud and mistakes. Are you in favor of that? Bush and Obama were.

(3) If you're reciting all the litany evils you listed in the initial post you made, isn't the press obviously going after them with great fervor? Didn't you insinuate that they aren't?

(3) The TEA Party was founded on the TAXED ENOUGH ALREADY message. They didn't like the direction of one or two portions of the American system that the two parties are representing. It also go co-opted by the Republican Party. Those people that don't want to associate with the Republican Party are represented in some way by this movement.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

tenOC said:


> Where is something that portrays the Marine in questioned as a Jew Basher? You missed my question in the quote you used, right? Why are the links only links to a Prepared Society generic page?
> 
> If they're holding signs of NAZI BANKERS, they're close. I already covered how fascism is saddling the public with corporate failure but allowing them to keep any profits for themselves. That's what NAZIs did, too.
> 
> Q: Why are you in favor of fascism? And what in your post is evidence that this Marine is a Jew Basher?


There is absolutely nothing in the links I provided that ties the Marine mentioned in this topic to Jew-bashing. I did miss the context of the way you phrased the question and apologize for doing so. I'm a tad bit hyper-sensitive when the subject of Jew-bashing arises. In a brief search I was able to find some blog references (which I probably would take with a grain of salt too in citing as a "credible source") to Scott Olson being a Jew-basher. That being said though, he is a part of the OWS mob and facets of this mob are overt Jew-bashers. This is the price one pays for associating with any particular group no matter how nebulous or polymorphic it tries to appear IMO.

Good Grief&#8230; Leftie Hero Scott Olsen Is Founder of "I Hate the Marines Corps.com" & Is a Jew-Basher (Updated) | The Gateway Pundit

As per the links, I don't know why they're sending you to a Prepared Society generic page, I didn't experience any problems with it when clicking on it before this posting.

Don't misunderstand me, you and I are pretty much on the same page for the mostpart; However, I tend to place the entire blame upon the politicians who have abdicated most (if not all) their economic and fiscal responsibilities in regards to the banking industry. Is there collusion? I believe so.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Understood. There is absolute collusion between politicians and bankers. That's the lobbying system and the Ol' boy network which is the reason so many of them go into politics in the first place. I've seen other sights where one party blames only politicians, but to me, that's a chicken or egg argument. I'm a paleo-conservative on the side with those that say it's the system of lobbiests who have millions to bribe eager politicians to rig the system. Throughout history it's the same recurring system of using everyone else's money for financial gain.

As an aside, that was the historical reason/rhetoric leading up to and throughout WWII in Germany which led to much of the NAZI power and propaganda. The privateers and bankers were pilfering the region and the backlash we read about today was the result of what happened.
I can't give any credence to those that claim all are guilty by association when even more than a small minority is bashing any group. I respect your opinion, but no group stands above any other when it comes to being questioned or blamed. It's crying wolf (racism, anti-Semite). Those bankers of Jewish background are almost always secular.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

tenOC said:


> (1) Wasn't your statement that they have no unified message?
> 
> (2) They aren't US banks. They're multi-national banks and corporations. And you paid for their criminality. Even Alan Greenspan has stated that there was fraud. Yet there is no punishment--except for me and others that got saddled with their fraud and mistakes. Are you in favor of that? Bush and Obama were.
> 
> ...


No, they have no unified message. I would call any bank headquartered in the US a US bank regardless if its international ties. I never insinuated the press was going after the OWS group or not... but mostly not. It it were not for news sources other than the Big Three networks and CNN, we wouldn't know half of whats going on. Maybe YOUR Tea Party has been co-opted by the Republicans, but mine sure the hell hasn't.

I don't understand why you are intent on arguing with me about this OWS rabble, anyway. Whats your point? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I am starting to believe that the things I served for, and many of my friends died for is a illusion. Hard to say, especially for me, but my lesson was learned this weekend when I was actuallty arrested fot he first time ever in my life.

I have not had a ticket since 1982! I was arrested for obstructing a gov operation. I am retaining consul and my son is filling charges against the police since I did here them say they enjoyed hitting him.

So all said, the police in our area has now lost a supporter. I would not put it across the police to actually target a protester.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

ComputerGuy said:


> I am starting to believe that the things I served for, and many of my friends died for is a illusion. Hard to say, especially for me, but my lesson was learned this weekend when I was actuallty arrested fot he first time ever in my life.
> 
> I have not had a ticket since 1982! I was arrested for obstructing a gov operation. I am retaining consul and my son is filling charges against the police since I did here them say they enjoyed hitting him.
> 
> So all said, the police in our area has now lost a supporter. I would not put it across the police to actually target a protester.


Sorry, brother. Its happening all over.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It's an opinion, not an argument. Did you know that there were 50 news agency sources during Reagan's day and it's now down to 6 or so? Not good for you and me.

I've heard independents and conservative Democrats say they don't really want anything to do with the TEA Party because it's become a Republican enclave. I'm not interested in joining with them or making a contribution myself having broken my lifelong support for the R Party by mid 2004.

I'm in favor of the TEA Party as they shake up the establishment in any manner that they can. I support this current populace movement as they shake up the establishment where they can. There is a two headed monster in America and those two entities are attacking each on their own. One head is the two major party system and the other is the crony capitalist system of the multinational corps that exploded our financial system. As long as they have control of it, we're doomed--_doooomed_. 

Regarding 'going' in public, I work around electric lineman every month. They each go in public several times per day. Ever see one standing next to his line truck with a large bay door open and him standing close to it? That's probably what he's doing. Sometimes they go in a bottle in their bucket. Homeless people congregate in cities and they're commonly exposing themselves where ever they are. Prostitutes frequent the same areas and use any location they can to make a buck. I know because I've worked on major projects in those areas for years. Those people frequent the areas these OWS people are present at. Grouping them with the guy holding a sign that says I CAN'T AFFORD A LOBBIEST. I'M ONE OF THE 99%. is not going to be accepted by me. And I know talk radio and news programs are not on my side since that's where their bread is buttered.

I had a cop room mate and a grand father that worked beat and vice. I've heard a lot of stories from both that make you understand that there are cops, and everyone else. They have a tough job and see the worst in people all day long. My room mate was a gambler and his bookie was his Captain. He also never received a ticket and was guilty of drunk driving a time or two from what he told me. He abandoned his car after a wreck once and got away with it.

Child care workers suffer a similar protectionist behavior. They get caught protecting someone's job when a child gets put at risk all the time. They end up telling someone what happened and it comes out eventually.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> I am starting to believe that the things I served for, and many of my friends died for is a illusion. Hard to say, especially for me, but my lesson was learned this weekend when I was actuallty arrested fot he first time ever in my life.
> 
> I have not had a ticket since 1982! I was arrested for obstructing a gov operation. I am retaining consul and my son is filling charges against the police since I did here them say they enjoyed hitting him.
> 
> So all said, the police in our area has now lost a supporter. I would not put it across the police to actually target a protester.


How so ... If I can ask???


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ZonaJeep said:


> I had a feeling most of you would *marginalize* this movement and turn this thread sideways.
> 
> You have been divided and conquered, congrats.


yes, because pointing out *CRIMINAL* behavior is marginalizing the 'movement', and we're just sheep  ... their *actions* are marginalizing their movement

In no particular order: Like most of the Occupiers themselves, it's unruly, disorganized, messy and not particularly focused (solely on the nation's media centers). The movement is spreading across America and bringing with it their violent and disgusting behavior.

1.NY: 10/1/2011 - Police Arrest More Than 700 Protesters on Brooklyn Bridge
2.Madison, WI: 10-27-2011 - Madison Occupiers Lose Permit Due to Public Masturbation
3.Phoenix: 10/28/2011 - Flier at Occupy Phoenix Asks, "When Should You Shoot a Cop?"
4.NY: 10/18/2011 - Thieves Preying on Fellow Protesters
5.NY: 10/9/2011 - Stinking up Wall Street: Protesters Accused of Living in Filth as Shocking Pictures Show One Demonstrator Defecating on a POLICE CAR
6.NY: 10/7/2011 - Occupiers Rush Police
7.Cleveland: 10/18/2011 - 'Occupy Cleveland' Protester Alleges She Was Raped
8.NY: 10/10/2011 - 'Increasingly Debauched': Are Sex, Drugs & Poor Sanitation Eclipsing Occupy Wall Street?
9.Seattle: 10/18/2011 - Man Accused of Exposing Self to Children Arrested
10.10/12/2011 - Iran Supports 'Occupy Wall Street'
11.Portland: 10/16/2011 - #OccupyPortland Protester Desecrates Memorial To U.S. War Dead
12.Portland: 10/15/2011 - #OccupyPortland Protesters Sing "F*** The USA"
13.Chicago: 10/17/2011 - COMMUNIST LEADER Cheered at Occupy Chicago
14.10/15/2011 - American Nazi Party Endorses Occupy Wall Street's 'Courage,' Tells Members to Support Protests and Fight 'Judeo-Capitalist Banksters'
15.Boston: 10/14/2011 - Coast Guard member spit on near Occupy Boston tents
16.Boston: 10/11/2011 - Boston Police Arrest Over 100 from Occupy Boston
17.New York: 10/11/2011 - "You Can and Should Have Sex with Animals."
18.New York: 10/15/2011 - Harassing Police with Accusations of Phony Injuries
19.New York: 10/9/2011 - 'Occupy Wallstreet' Protesters Steal from Local Businesses
20.New York: 10/25/2011 - Three Occupy Wall Street Men Threatened to Kill 24-Year-Old Female Protester for Reporting Rape
21.Baltimore: 10/18/2011 - #OccupyBaltimore Discourages Sexual Assault Victims from Contacting Police
22.Portland: 10/27/2011 - Occupy Portland's Attempt At Wealth Redistribution Ends In Theft
23.Los Angeles: 10/14/2011 - Anti-Semitic Protester at Occupy Wall Street
24.10/27/2011 - A Death Threat From an Occupy Wall Street Protester
25.10/27/2011 - Anti-Semitic Tweet From Occupier or Sympathizer
26.Boston: 10/20/2011 - Occupy Boston Doesn't Want Police Involved in Rape
27.New York: 10/5/2011: Anti-Semitic Occupier Screams About Jews, Israel
28.New York: 10/4/2011 - Occupier Taunts Jewish Man
29.Boston: 10/2011 - Occupiers Block Street
30.New York: 10/2011 - Occupier Tries to Steal Police Officer's Gun
31.New York: 10/27/2011 - Occupiers Block Traffic, Get Arrested
32.Oakland: 10/27/2011 - Occupiers Throw Garbage at Police
33.Oakland: 10/19/2011 - Abusive #OccupyOakland Protesters Ban Media from Tent City
34.Eugene, OR: 10/19/2011 - Occupiers Displace Farmers' Market Threatening Hundreds of Jobs
35.Portland, OR: 10/18/2011 - Capitalist Offering Jobs at Occupy Portland Finds Few Takers
36.NY: 10/20/2011 - #OccupyWallStreet Threatens Businesses, Patrons
37.NY: 10/14/2011 - Violence Breaks Out During #OccupyWallStreet March Toward Stock Exchange
38.NY: 10/14/2011 - Protesters March On Wall Street, Scuffle With Cops
39.Oakland: 10/19/2011 - #OccupyOakland Protesters Threaten Reporter
40.Oakland: 10/26/2011 - Occupiers Scuffle with Police
41.Oakland: 10/24/2011 - Protesters Storm, Vandalize, Shut Down Chase Bank
42.Dayton, OH: 10/22/2011 - Protester: 'F*ck The Military, F*ck Your Flag, And F*ck The Police'
43.Chicago: 10/14/2011 - Protesters' Message At #OccupyChicago Rally: 'Destroy Israel'
44.NY: 10/23/2011 - #OccupyWallStreet Supporter Rants Against Israel, Jews
45.NY: 10/22/2011 - #Occupy Kid: 'Burn Wall Street, Burn!'
46.NY: 10/21/2011 - New Yorkers Fed Up With Noisy, Defecating Protesters
47.Oakland: 10/21/2011 - Occupy Oakland Evicted After Reports Of Crime And Intimidation
48.Oakland: 10/19/2011 - #OccupyOakland Out of Control: Rats, Graffiti, Vandalism, Sexual Harassment, Public Sex and Urination
49.Chicago: 10/26/2011 - Occupiers Under Investigation by FBI for Links to Terrorism
50.Cleveland: 10/29/2011 - Rape Reported at Occupy Cleveland
51.Dallas: 10/24/2011 - Police Investigating Possible Sexual Assault Of Teen At Occupy Dallas
52.Bloomington, IN: 10/26/2011 - Man Claims Occupy Bloomington Protesters Drugged, Handcuffed Him
53.NY: 10/10/2011 - Sex, Drugs and Hiding from the Law at Wall Street Protests
54.Glasgow: 10/26/2011 - Woman Gang-Raped
55.Boston: 10/23/2011 - Occupy Boston Protesters Arrested For Dealing Heroin - With 6 Year-Old in Tent
56.Portland: 10/16/2011 - Sex Offender Registers Occupy Portland Camp as Address
57.Denver: 10/15/2011 - Occupy Denver Demonstrator Accused of Groping TV Photographer
58.Lawrence, KS: 10/25/2011 - Sexual Assault Reported at Occupy Camp
59.Minneapolis, MN: Bricks, Rocks, 'Riot Supplies' Discovered by Police
60.Phoenix, AZ: 10/27/2011 - Neo-Nazis Patrol "Occupy Phoenix" With AR-15′s
61.Chicago: 10/26/2011 - Occupy Chicago Invades City Hall
62.10/26/2011 - ACORN, Occupy Email Talks About Assault on Banks
63.10/26/2011 - OccupyWallStreet Strategy for Reports of Violence Against Cops
64.Chicago: 10/26/2011 - Unrepentant Domestic Terrorist Bill Ayers Wows Occupiers
65.Chicago: 10/25/2011 - Ayers Coaches #OccupyChicago, Callsg for School 'Occupations'
66.10/26/2011/ - Occupy Protests Have Jewish Leaders Concerned
67.Wash DC: 10/27/2011 - OccupyDC Leftists Provoke Police - Hang Flag on Top of DC Statue
68.Albuquerque, NM: 10/26/2011 - Occupy Squatters Riot With Police
69.San Diego: 10/25/2011 - Flag Used as Chew Toy by Occupier's Dog
70.Oakland: 10/25/2011 - Occupiers Throw Bottles at Police
71.NY: 10/27/2011 - Occupy Wall Street Protesters: Rush Limbaugh Is Bigger Threat Than Al-Qaeda
72.10/27/2011 - Occupy Wall Street Launching First Nationwide General Strike in America Since 1946
73.NY: 10/28/2011 - Fox 5 News Reporter Assaulted at OWS
74.10/28/2001 - Total Occupy Arrests Made Thus Far: 2750
75.Nashville: 10/28/2011 - 30 Arrests Made at Wall St. Protest
76.NY: 10/20/2011 - Former Marine Tries to Taunt Police into Violence
77.NY: 1023/2011 - Islamist Group Joins with Occupy Wall Street
78.Los Angeles: 10/13/2011 - Roundup of Overt Occupy anti-Semitism
79.NY: 10/12/2011 - There are No Anti-Semites at Occupy Wall Street. Except for This Guy
80.Missoula, MT: 10/20/2011 - Drunk 11-Year-Old At Occupy Missoula, Adult Arrested
81.Oakland: 10/28/2011 - Bounty Out On Police Officer?
82.Manchester, NH: 10/28/2011 - Woman charged with pimping teen recruited at Occupy NH rally
83.San Diego: 10/28/2011 - 40 Occupiers arrested 
84.Boston: 10/24/2011 - Occupy Boston Vandalism of Banks
85.Boston: 10/25/2011 - Store Owner Suffers 4 Break Ins Since Occupy Boston Began
86.Portland: 10/28/2011 - Portland Police: Buckets of Excrement Scattered Around #OccupyPortland Camp
87.Seattle: 10/20/2011 - Two Possible Occupiers Charged With Assault
88.Seattle: 10/18/2011 - Armed Felon Arrested at Occupy Seattle
89.Seattle: 10/18/2011 - A Tent Fight and (At Least) One Arrest at Occupy Seattle
90.Seattle: 10/17/2011 - Over 50 Cops Clear Westlake Occupation, Make Eight Arrests
91.Seattle: 10/13/2011 - Cops Arrest Several Occupy Protesters
92.Seattle: 10/13/2011 - Chanting Protesters Surround Police After Officers Arrest Two 
93.Denver: 10/29/2011 - Protesters Clash with Police at OWS Denver
94.Austin: 10/13/2011 - Occupy Austin protesters arrested for blocking cleaning Crews
95.Calgary, CN: 10/28/2011 - Occupiers do $40,000 in Property Damage
96.Cincinnati, OH: 10/21/2011 - 23 Arrested, Remains of protests fill two dumpsters
97.Sacramento: 10/19/2011 - 9 arrested in 'Occupy Sacramento' protest
98.Sacramento: 10/13/2011 - Four More Occupy Sacramento Demonstrators Arrested
99.Austin, TX: 10/22/2011 - Man Arrested After Knife Incident at Occupy Austin Camp
100.Nashville: 10/29/2011 - Tenn. Protesters Arrested For 2nd Straight Night


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

101.Austin, TX: 10/30/2011 - Austin Police arrest 38 Occupy Austin Protesters
102.NY: 10/30/2011 - Woman Assaulted in Her tent
103.Orlando, FL: 10/28/2011 - Occupy Orlando, police clash over use of downtown park
104.Orlando, FL: 10/26/2011 - 2 Occupy Orlando protesters arrested for trespass
105.Orlando, FL: 10/22/2011 - Police arrest 19 Orlando protesters on trespass charges
106.Asheville, NC: 10/30/2011 - Occupiers Clash with Homeless in Asheville
107.Nationwide: 10/27/2011 - Pro-Occupy Site claims 2511 Arrests Thus Far
108.Fort Worth, TX: 10/16/2011 - Arrests at Occupy Fort Worth Protest
109.NY: 10/29/2011 - Three Reported Incidents of Anti-Semitism
110.San Francisco: 10/29/2011 - Anti-Semitic, Folsom Street Fair Types & Che Guevara Lovin
111.Oklahoma City: 10/30/2011 - Death of Street Poet at #OccupyOKC Treated as Homicide
112.Baltimore: 10/31/2011 - Woman Claims She was Raped at #OccupyBaltimore
113.Boston: 10/31/2001 - Alleged Heroin Dealer Joined Occupy Movement
114.Ottawa: 10/31/2011 - #OccupyOttawa Violent & Sexual Assaults Reported to Police
115.Santa Barbara, CA: 10/5/2011 - Occupiers Threaten Police
116.Santa Barbara, CA: 10/6/2011 - 8 Occupiers Arrested
117.Denver, CO: 10/31/2011 - Occupiers Assault Police, Knock Motorcycle Cop to Ground
118.Dallas, TX: 10/24/2011 - 23 Occupy Dallas Protesters Arrested After Bank Demonstration
119.Richmond, VA: 10/31/2011 - Arrests of Occupiers in Richmond

Recently, President Obama said that the Occupiers are "just like the Tea Party". 

That's not just a lie, that's a "*DAMN LIE*!"

This list doesn't even include the collateral damage. Thanks to Occupy Wall Street's drain on police personnel, shootings increased 154% in New York alone. Does anybody know what increase (if any) in Chicago, Seattle, Boston, Oakland, etc etc?

Just last week Vice President Joe Biden was all freaked out about the possibility of crime rates increasing if Congress didn't pass Obama's *Son of Stimulus*. Well, that fear-mongering premise was based on a lie, but the same puppetmasters trying to sell that bill of bullcrap isn't at all concerned with the very real increase in crime caused by the Occupiers they've encouraged.

Occupy Oakland Aftermath @ Frank H. Ogawa Plaza









full article here:
Patience tested over waste, crime at Wall Street protest sites | cleveland.com


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, here's a list showing the names of those "patriotic" organizations supporting those fine OWS protestors, comrade.

Zombie » The 99%: Official list of Occupy Wall Street's supporters, sponsors and sympathizers


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm simply astonished by the ignorance in here, words are seriously failing me.

I guess I'll leave it alone though, since I do not appear to be of the hivemind here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So sad ... I had to :google: (well ... yahoo) hivemind here ... :lolsmash:

Yes, I see things in a different light ... :dunno: ... what can I say. 

It may be the navy family in me or the "nasty cop"  side of the family ... not sure which (if not both) ... but we do not see eye to eye on this.

I guess you call it ignorance ... I do not ... but if it makes you feel better "go for it" ...



Have a nice day ... :flower:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

ZonaJeep said:


> I'm simply astonished by the ignorance in here, words are seriously failing me.
> 
> I guess I'll leave it alone though, since I do not appear to be of the hivemind here.


Well this "ignorant" individual has the ability to think for myself and form my own opinions.

If you are calling us a bunch of bee's that all think and function alike, then my question is: Who then is the ignorant one?

I have said all I dare to in response to the "ignorant & hivemind" mentality statement. If I were to respond with what I really want to say I would definitely start a pi$$ing contest and probably be banned from this site.

As an afterthought, if I have read your post the wrong way and you are not calling us ignorant then please disregard the above portion of my post. If however you are calling us ignorant then I truly believe you have no place on this forum. I am honestly not trying to start anything, it's just that there are times when I cannot let somethings go unanswered.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

ZonaJeep said:


> I'm simply astonished by the ignorance in here, words are seriously failing me.
> 
> I guess I'll leave it alone though, since I do not appear to be of the hivemind here.


All they want is jobs, huh? Well, look at this - Occupy DC Ignores Head Hunters Offering Job Applications | Video | TheBlaze.com They don't want jobs. A job means there's work involved!

Then there is that fine un-hiveminded group over in Oakland. Shut down the entire port yesterday causing some of the "99%" to loose pay. Then they threw missiles at police and rioted.

No thanks, pal. Keep your friends away from the rest of us. They might get hurt!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> All they want is jobs, huh? Well, look at this - Occupy DC Ignores Head Hunters Offering Job Applications | Video | TheBlaze.com They don't want jobs. A job means there's work involved!
> 
> Then there is that fine un-hiveminded group over in Oakland. Shut down the entire port yesterday causing some of the "99%" to loose pay. Then they threw missiles at police and rioted.
> 
> No thanks, pal. Keep your friends away from the rest of us. They might get hurt!


:lolsmash: I saw this same behavior from an audience member on the GB show... "I don't want a 'job', Glen, I want a 'career'!" (translation: I got my associates degree & now I'm *entitled* to an executive position)

I also JUST saw this behavior yesterday, from a 'homeless' guy (*some* are scamming) with a typical sob-story storyboard sign 'recently lost good job, yadayadayada, homeless, yadayadayada, x# of kids, yadayadayada) standing outside of a 'national chain discount grocery' that had a *Now Hiring: $11/hr Full & Part Time* sign in the window for weeks (total applications submitted including mine? "less than 10"). Giving the guy the benefit of the doubt, I gave him a loaf of bread, a jar of peanut butter and a jar of jelly, a package of 'meat', a 1/2 gallon of milk, AND a job application; total investment $5 and my time; return on investment, a look like I asked him to commit a deviant sexual act on my person in public and the opportunity to see him get into a much nicer/newer vehicle than ANY that I have ever owned and drive away... 

yes, I'm a schmuck... I looked at it like buying a lottery ticket, and it paid off about as well as most of them


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this arrived via e-mail this morning


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

If things tic down a little more you're going to see some more civil unrest--with actual wide spread destruction. And corporations and the government don't break laws? Fast and Furious? Illegal aliens? Alan Greenspan admitting to the fraud and criminality in corporations?

Some of these people want jobs. Some are idiots. Some are street urchins. Some are as mad as hell and they aren't going to take it anymore. They're not all the same. Not hard to understand if you think. It's like preppers, the religious or conspiracy theorists. There is no one size.


----------

